

VMware Fusion 7 Released - kolev
http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/

======
jason_slack
This is costing me $79.99 each version and I dont feel like the product has
really changed. They just keep wanting me to pay for new OS and processor
support it feels like. I'd pay, but not $79.99.

------
ja27
I'm tired of paying 70% of the new price every single year for an update.
Especially when they give Parallels customers nearly 20% off for switching.
How about a little more reward for loyal customers?

~~~
kolev
That's true! It gets really expensive to pay so much for minor updates, but,
most importantly, for the money we pay (I am twice the sucker as I pay for
both Parallels and VMware), they should open-source their guest tools as I
really want to use my pricey tools with Fedora Rawhide, Arch Linux, and others
as open-vm-tools is pretty limited and Parallels completely lacks something
similar.

------
kolev
Haswell and OS X 10.10 Yosemite support are the exciting features!

